# Duck hunting & Fly fishing - etiquette question



## efi2712micro

Pigging back on another thread in the same forum to ask a question that has been on my mind about etiquette between fly fishers and duck hunters.

A former hunter, my passion is flyfishing exclusively now. I respect the fact that duck hunters have a small window of opportunity to enjoy the season at a time during the year when fishing is at its best in my opinion.

So asking folks who undoubtedly do both, any suggestions on managing a shared environment during that period of time?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

If your fairly familiar with the bay systems you fish then you should know where the majority of the hunting occurs. I’ll avoid getting to deep in the marsh, coves around those areas and stick more to the open bay, flats and venture in a little more as the day goes on and the shooting slows down. 

There’s always the random people who decide to setup on oddball spots that I have to be mindful of though. I don’t plan around those guys but just keep my distance as I come across them.


----------



## BrownDog

Agreed with generally avoiding the heavily hunted areas.

I would say almost always the hunters were set up before you launched the boat, I’d give them the space they need and not run/fish by them. That being said if they set up by a channel/know boat traffic path that’s on them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

This will be a multi page thread...
I’m not going to avoid fishing my favorite fall and winter back lake areas and shorelines any more than a duck hunter will avoid setting up blinds every hundred yards on the entire south shoreline of a bay. If I see a spread I will give it a wide berth if possible and continue poling and fishing.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Smackdaddy53 said:


> This will be a multi page thread...
> I’m not going to avoid fishing my favorite fall and winter back lake areas and shorelines any more than a duck hunter will avoid setting up blinds every hundred yards on the entire south shoreline of a bay. If I see a spread I will give it a wide berth if possible and continue poling and fishing.


You won’t make it around the heavily hunted areas on the weekends without poling past spreads. Plenty of areas here that don’t get that kind of pressure to fish.

I will say the heavy hunted areas aren’t my favorite places to fish though.


----------



## efi2712micro

MatthewAbbott said:


> You won’t make it around the heavily hunted areas on the weekends without poling past spreads. Plenty of areas here that don’t get that kind of pressure to fish.
> 
> I will say the heavy hunted areas aren’t my favorite places to fish though.


Bay systems I fish are unfortunately heavily hunted both back lakes and bay side on the flats. And I like these areas A LOT. So number of blinds * wide berth (beyond gun range as ducks have a good eye sight ) needed means no fishing before 10 at the earliest.

Agree with Smack that I am compromising my best time of the year on the water. Does not sit quite right!

While I realize there is no right answer here, I am looking for experiences or best practices.

One key take away so far is to find no/limited hunting zones. Wildlife Preserves? Others?


----------



## WhiteDog70810

How’d I grow up duck hunting and fishing in the same public land and avoid all these hunter vs. fisherman problems? Give everyone as much space as you can and keep your damn mouth shut if you can’t be pleasant. Nothing good ever came from two pricks cussing at each other in the marsh despite their mutual conviction that being huge metaphorical pricks actually increases literal penile size.

If a hunter sets up in a highly traveled creek mouth, the best you may be able to do is carefully idle through his dekes. If the damn fool cusses, just say “sorry” and keep moving. You’re just as dumb as him if you flip the bird and cuss back at armed idiots. For Christ’s sake, don’t fish through his dekes! If you blow through his dekes on plane out of spite, you deserve to spend a few hours unwrapping decoy lines from your prop shaft; I hope it destroys something expensive.

Anybody who hunts must behave ABOVE REPROACH when they are carrying a weapon. We are held to a higher standard. When you act like a prick, you make every other hunter look like a prick. Remember that our access privileges will always be more tenuous than the folks who aren’t carrying guns. If you set up on a highly trafficked area, just chill out when boats move through; you did it to yourself. If you shoot in the direction of another boat to ”teach them a lesson”, I sincerely hope it burns when you pee. I’ll call your hull number in myself if I see that crap.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810

As a general rule, stay 200 yards from blinds unless you can’t avoid them, then announce yourself and move through with purpose (no wake). I really don’t care if this doesn’t sit right. It is a safety concern. No fish is worth losing your life or an eye because you were too close to some damn fool who shoots in the wrong direction. They will be at fault, but you will still be dead or blind. 

I frequently limited out on reds in the afternoon after hunting in the morning, so I know the fish will still be there when the hunters aren’t.

Nate


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Here in Texas it’s a different story. I know there are a few of you that duck hunt here so don’t be offended.
Some of the back lakes I frequent are only a hundred or so yards wide and one is 7 miles long and the other 5 miles long and there are blinds from one end to the other so that rules out fishing inside the entire lake and also the outside shoreline because the barrier island is only a hundred feet wide at it’s widest. This is just an example, most of the other back lakes and main bay shorelines are the same. Another huge bay is over 20 miles long and there’s a blind every hundred yards or so down the south shoreline and during duck season almost all of them are occupied. Down here it’s nothing but blinds everywhere you go and lots of guide outfits drop guys off in the mangroves all over the place like a taxi service. I’ve been poling and come across dudes laying in the salt grass with no dog, decoy spread or anything and they talk shit because I was supposed to somehow know they were there. One guide outfit in Port O’Connor claims to have over 100 blinds and they only hunt ten or so any given morning. That’s just one lodge! Has anyone been to Lighthouse Lakes or Brown & Root Flats during duck season? Airboat guides taxiing 10-15 groups out To blinds from one airboat. They park their vehicles on the side of the road between Aransas Pass and Port Aransas and the guide picks them up. Good luck fishing anywhere around there. What I’m saying is if you want to make the duck hunters happy you might as well stay off the water until 10am or so. I’m not doing that, I’m going to fish and give the hunters the widest berth I can. I can post maps of these areas and you can see all the blinds, it’s silly. Not just one bay either, it’s pretty much everywhere on the coast. Duck hunters are so thick they burn each other’s blinds and shoot at anyone that comes near them, I’ve had to call game wardens because dudes shot over my head with my son in the boat for getting what they thought was too close. It’s ridiculous. I know not all duck hunters are bad, it’s just like everything else, a few bad apples ruin the whole basket.


----------



## Monty

efi2712micro said:


> Pigging back on another thread in the same forum to ask a question that has been on my mind about etiquette between fly fishers and duck hunters.
> 
> A former hunter, my passion is flyfishing exclusively now. I respect the fact that duck hunters have a small window of opportunity to enjoy the season at a time during the year when fishing is at its best in my opinion.
> 
> So asking folks who undoubtedly do both, any suggestions on managing a shared environment during that period of time?[/QUOTES]
> 
> Stay 200-300 yards away from the duck hunters and if they complain, they're being petty.
> The Gulf of Mexico or Atlantic Ocean has plenty of room.


----------



## Monty

WhiteDog70810 said:


> How’d I grow up duck hunting and fishing in the same public land and avoid all these hunter vs. fisherman problems? Give everyone as much space as you can and keep your damn mouth shut if you can’t be pleasant. Nothing good ever came from two pricks cussing at each other in the marsh despite their mutual conviction that being huge metaphorical pricks actually increases literal penile size.
> 
> If a hunter sets up in a highly traveled creek mouth, the best you may be able to do is carefully idle through his dekes. If the damn fool cusses, just say “sorry” and keep moving. You’re just as dumb as him if you flip the bird and cuss back at armed idiots. For Christ’s sake, don’t fish through his dekes! If you blow through his dekes on plane out of spite, you deserve to spend a few hours unwrapping decoy lines from your prop shaft; I hope it destroys something expensive.
> 
> Anybody who hunts must behave ABOVE REPROACH when they are carrying a weapon. We are held to a higher standard. When you act like a prick, you make every other hunter look like a prick. Remember that our access privileges will always be more tenuous than the folks who aren’t carrying guns. If you set up on a highly trafficked area, just chill out when boats move through; you did it to yourself. If you shoot in the direction of another boat to ”teach them a lesson”, I sincerely hope it burns when you pee. I’ll call your hull number in myself if I see that crap.
> 
> Nate


Agree -- in the same way that fishermen put up with skiers, boat riders, or people that own houses on the river put with fishermen being 3 ft off their docks, duck hunters need to also know its public water. Shooting in someone'd direction is a crazy thing to do.

Last year rode through our hunting club on a dirt road at 4:30 in the morning -- opening day of turkey season. Wasn't paying a lot of attention just going to my lease. Saw a turkey in the road, then heard a young man cursing. I turned to look at him and swerved the truck to miss the 1st turkey (decoy) and drove over 3 others they had set up. I could hear thumps on the truck as they hit the underside of my truck. I just kept going, they never shot or anything, just cursed.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Here in Texas it’s a different story. I know there are a few of you that duck hunt here so don’t be offended.
> Some of the back lakes I frequent are only a hundred or so yards wide and one is 7 miles long and the other 5 miles long and there are blinds from one end to the other so that rules out fishing inside the entire lake and also the outside shoreline because the barrier island is only a hundred feet wide at it’s widest. This is just an example, most of the other back lakes and main bay shorelines are the same. Another huge bay is over 20 miles long and there’s a blind every hundred yards or so down the south shoreline and during duck season almost all of them are occupied. Down here it’s nothing but blinds everywhere you go and lots of guide outfits drop guys off in the mangroves all over the place like a taxi service. I’ve been poling and come across dudes laying in the salt grass with no dog, decoy spread or anything and they talk shit because I was supposed to somehow know they were there. One guide outfit in Port O’Connor claims to have over 100 blinds and they only hunt ten or so any given morning. That’s just one lodge! Has anyone been to Lighthouse Lakes or Brown & Root Flats during duck season? Airboat guides taxiing 10-15 groups out To blinds from one airboat. They park their vehicles on the side of the road between Aransas Pass and Port Aransas and the guide picks them up. Good luck fishing anywhere around there. What I’m saying is if you want to make the duck hunters happy you might as well stay off the water until 10am or so. I’m not doing that, I’m going to fish and give the hunters the widest berth I can. I can post maps of these areas and you can see all the blinds, it’s silly. Not just one bay either, it’s pretty much everywhere on the coast. Duck hunters are so thick they burn each other’s blinds and shoot at anyone that comes near them, I’ve had to call game wardens because dudes shot over my head with my son in the boat for getting what they thought was too close. It’s ridiculous. I know not all duck hunters are bad, it’s just like everything else, a few bad apples ruin the whole basket.


Not going to argue one bit with any of that. I think it’s bullshit how the guides down that way do it. And don’t you dare hunt one of “their” blinds. If I usually fished down your way and had favorite ponds I’d probably sneak around the duck hunters the best I could and fish them(and I was in the duck marsh long before I was on a poling platform). Luckily I don’t have to deal with that much up here. My “favorite” spots dont really get hunted or can’t be hunted.

There’s asshats on both sides of the line with this one. Always has been.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Monty said:


> Agree -- in the same way that fishermen put up with skiers, boat riders, or people that own houses on the river put with fishermen being 3 ft off their docks, duck hunters need to also know its public water. Shooting in someone'd direction is a crazy thing to do.
> 
> Last year rode through our hunting club on a dirt road at 4:30 in the morning -- opening day of turkey season. Wasn't paying a lot of attention just going to my lease. Saw a turkey in the road, then heard a young man cursing. I turned to look at him and swerved the truck to miss the 1st turkey (decoy) and drove over 3 others they had set up. I could hear thumps on the truck as they hit the underside of my truck. I just kept going, they never shot or anything, just cursed.


Who sets up for turkey at 430 in the mourning? Lol


----------



## MatthewAbbott

efi2712micro said:


> While I realize there is no right answer here, I am looking for experiences or best practices.


Best practice would be give as much room that’s feasible for both the hunters and you.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

MatthewAbbott said:


> And don’t you dare hunt one of “their” blinds.


I have been tempted to burn some blinds on public land back home due to that crap. However, up here, an open water blind site is yours for the season. No one else can hunt within 200 yards of it, even if you aren’t there.

Nate


----------



## MatthewAbbott

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I have been tempted to burn some blinds on public land back home due to that crap. However, up here, an open water blind site is yours for the season. No one else can hunt within 200 yards of it, even if you aren’t there.
> 
> Nate


There are some draw hunt places like that around here.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I have been tempted to burn some blinds on public land back home due to that crap. However, up here, an open water blind site is yours for the season. No one else can hunt within 200 yards of it, even if you aren’t there.
> 
> Nate


Here in Tejas no one owns the blinds so anyone can hunt them even if they didn’t build it. Lots of fights, blinds getting burned down etc due to this. Once they get torn up by hurricanes there will be 4x4 posts barely sticking out of the water and dudes hit them and tear up lower units, props, hulls etc on the unmarked obstructions. 
I am aware of the ignorant and also the selfish on the water, it goes far beyond duck blinds and poling skiffs! 

The turkeys here are so dumb you can drive by them on the road and kill them with a stick to the back of the head. I walk up to them all the time out here at work and video them walking ten feet in front of me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

MatthewAbbott said:


> Who sets up for turkey at 430 in the mourning? Lol


They aren’t that smart ‘round here!


----------



## efi2712micro

Ok ... great feedback from all! My key take always so far for fishing during duck season:

We all share the same waters so let’s be as respectful as we can of everyone
Try to keep a distance between what is possible and 200 yards or more
Find spots that are less likely to be hunting grounds (maybe a good opportunity to prospect new areas
When it makes sense, fish after 10
Have the game warden on speed dial for “I can’t deal with stupid!”


----------



## hipshot

There are idiots and a$$holes on both sides. One thing to keep in mind though, once the water temps drop the bite ain't over at 0 sunrise:30. I generally give the hunted areas until 9:30 or 10 before I venture in, if that's feasible. I've spent my time on both sides of this fence, and from what I've learned about human behavior, duck hunters and inshore anglers will always be in conflict. Some will be mature about it. Some won't. And for those of you who aren't aware: The TPWD website lists cellular numbers for the GWs assigned to the various counties. It wouldn't hurt to have those numbers handy if someone gets a little out of hand. Those GWs are busy as hell during hunting season, but even if they are unable to respond they need to know where -- and what kind of -- problems are occurring. Remember, the squeaky wheel gets the grease. And Karma's a bitch........


----------



## hipshot

Eric! You (and Warren, and Mac, and several others) and I need to get a fishing trip together.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

hipshot said:


> There are idiots and a$$holes on both sides. One thing to keep in mind though, once the water temps drop the bite ain't over at 0 sunrise:30. I generally give the hunted areas until 9:30 or 10 before I venture in, if that's feasible. I've spent my time on both sides of this fence, and from what I've learned about human behavior, duck hunters and inshore anglers will always be in conflict. Some will be mature about it. Some won't. And for those of you who aren't aware: The TPWD website lists cellular numbers for the GWs assigned to the various counties. It wouldn't hurt to have those numbers handy if someone gets a little out of hand. Those GWs are busy as hell during hunting season, but even if they are unable to respond they need to know where -- and what kind of -- problems are occurring. Remember, the squeaky wheel gets the grease. And Karma's a bitch........


Hell no I’m not avoiding everything but the middle of the bay until 10am. I work too hard and wait too long to get on the water to be playing games. Those months happen to be my favorite time to be in the openings of back lakes tossing plastic because the deep areas hold heat the longest and those areas are the warmest early in the morning while the shallows already cooled off from night air.


----------



## Surffshr

I’ve chilled out a bunch, but there was a time to burn any blind that considered me too close (back in the shore wading days). The interaction of my sight casting vs. ducking hunting is minimal now. If someone were to shoot “at” me, I’d call the law on the spot...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Surffshr said:


> I’ve chilled out a bunch, but there was a time to burn any blind that considered me too close (back in the shore wading days). The interaction of my sight casting vs. ducking hunting is minimal now. If someone were to shoot “at” me, I’d call the law on the spot...


There are only 4 wardens on hitch per county...spread pretty thin.


----------



## Surffshr

Noted. I wish I had pics of the dude that was showing off speared snook at Packery when I was building it. He got a real funny face as I gave his license plate to Game Thief.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

In South East Louisiana marshes most hunting is over by 10:30 n proceed into d ponds for reds. The trout usually in bays n a non issues wit d hunting.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> In South East Louisiana marshes most hunting is over by 10:30 n proceed into d ponds for reds. The trout usually in bays n a non issues wit d hunting.


Not here


----------



## efi2712micro

hipshot said:


> Eric! You (and Warren, and Mac, and several others) and I need to get a fishing trip together.


Hi Jim ... tell me when! Back fishing in full swing after a pretty bad hand injury! Hope your not-so-new-anymore skiff is getting the job done as expected.


----------



## TexasSightcaster

This is all good info to have. Planning on being down there this weekend. I like to give people their space anyways, whether they’re hunting or fishing, but if someone shoots “at” me, expect return fire. That’s where I draw the line. I can tolerate idiots cussing and flipping me off. But I won’t tolerate anyone shooting at me or the people on my boat. My AR pistol tucks in real nice into my yeti panga. I don’t mess around with that kind of BS. Be careful who you shoot at when you’re out there.


----------



## Derek Radtke

Is duck hunting along the national seashore prohibited? I’m talking about heading south from Bird Island on the east side of the Laguna.


----------



## jay.bush1434

It bugs me that some of my favorite back lakes are a little dangerous during duck season in the early mornings. For the most part, I try to fish elsewhere while steel shot is raining down. I am more concerned about some idiot peppering me accidentally than I am about going through their spread. Generally the shooting is over by 0800 which is about the time we are starting to fish anyway. Since I am almost always sight casting on fly, getting out much earlier doesn’t give much light to see fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jay.bush1434 said:


> It bugs me that some of my favorite back lakes are a little dangerous during duck season in the early mornings. For the most part, I try to fish elsewhere while steel shot is raining down. I am more concerned about some idiot peppering me accidentally than I am about going through their spread. Generally the shooting is over by 0800 which is about the time we are starting to fish anyway. Since I am almost always sight casting on fly, getting out much earlier doesn’t give much light to see fish.


By the time all the airboats get done heading in they’ve burned 90% of the shorelines running most fish off and the ones that stay are scared of their own shadow. I’m not being negative, just stating how it is around the middle coast. More people all the time, same amount of water.


----------



## Ccantwell

I think the airboats are more bothersome than people actually hunting really...


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Ccantwell said:


> I think the airboats are more bothersome than people actually hunting really...


I concur


----------



## efi2712micro

I agree ... problem is that thy roam. What seems to be now ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Ccantwell said:


> I think the airboats are more bothersome than people actually hunting really...


Don’t forget the mud boats that like to run around tearing up grass in a couple inches of water when the hunts over because the mud flying up makes for a good facesuck and snapcrack video....


----------



## hipshot

Last year on a trip to Matagorda I was working a shoreline late in the morning with my fly rod. A duck hunter with a surface drive saw me and cut across the waterway just so he could run down the shoreline i was fishing, and run between me and the bank. He looked kinda proud of himself as he did it. Too many people have lost all respect for their fellow man.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

East Matagorda is one of the worst areas for Duck Commander wannabes.


----------



## efi2712micro

Smackdaddy53 said:


> East Matagorda is one of the worst areas for Duck Commander wannabes.


Smack - unfortunately have to agree with you. Jim’s story above happened one too many times. Is it any better down south?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

efi2712micro said:


> Smack - unfortunately have to agree with you. Jim’s story above happened one too many times. Is it any better down south?


Meh, Port O’ Connor to Port Aransas isn’t much better unfortunately.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Avoiding blinds in Louisiana isn't too big of a deal since most of them are on private water anyway but the ones that aren't get no special treatment. If I turn a corner and see a blind I'll move along just the same as I would if I turned a corner and saw another boat. I'm not trying to get in the way of anyone but there is zero chance I'm waiting until 10am. This approach has served me well and I've never had an issue with a reasonable person.


----------



## hipshot

efi2712micro said:


> Smack - unfortunately have to agree with you. Jim’s story above happened one too many times. Is it any better down south?


Eric, it's better waaaaay down south.....


----------



## efi2712micro

Well Guys ... we are about to go test all these good advices! Stay safe and tight lines come Saturday! See you there at day break


----------



## Monty

TexasSightcaster said:


> This is all good info to have. Planning on being down there this weekend. I like to give people their space anyways, whether they’re hunting or fishing, but if someone shoots “at” me, expect return fire. That’s where I draw the line. I can tolerate idiots cussing and flipping me off. But I won’t tolerate anyone shooting at me or the people on my boat. My AR pistol tucks in real nice into my yeti panga. I don’t mess around with that kind of BS. Be careful who you shoot at when you’re out there.


You better know there is a difference between shooting at a person with the intent to injure/kill them and shooting a duck and the shot travels past the duck and rains down on someone. Shot doesn't go much beyond 100 yards. At 100 yards its basically lost all energy. So keep it real, getting arrested for assault with a deadly weapon or murder will put an end to your fishing for a long time.


----------



## Monty

WhiteDog70810 said:


> How’d I grow up duck hunting and fishing in the same public land and avoid all these hunter vs. fisherman problems? Give everyone as much space as you can and keep your damn mouth shut if you can’t be pleasant. Nothing good ever came from two pricks cussing at each other in the marsh despite their mutual conviction that being huge metaphorical pricks actually increases literal penile size.
> 
> If a hunter sets up in a highly traveled creek mouth, the best you may be able to do is carefully idle through his dekes. If the damn fool cusses, just say “sorry” and keep moving. You’re just as dumb as him if you flip the bird and cuss back at armed idiots. For Christ’s sake, don’t fish through his dekes! If you blow through his dekes on plane out of spite, you deserve to spend a few hours unwrapping decoy lines from your prop shaft; I hope it destroys something expensive.
> 
> Anybody who hunts must behave ABOVE REPROACH when they are carrying a weapon. We are held to a higher standard. When you act like a prick, you make every other hunter look like a prick. Remember that our access privileges will always be more tenuous than the folks who aren’t carrying guns. If you set up on a highly trafficked area, just chill out when boats move through; you did it to yourself. If you shoot in the direction of another boat to ”teach them a lesson”, I sincerely hope it burns when you pee. I’ll call your hull number in myself if I see that crap.
> 
> Nate


 Well said. We all live in this world and sometimes we do get in each other's way. Let's at least be gentlemen.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Monty said:


> You better know there is a difference between shooting at a person with the intent to injure/kill them and shooting a duck and the shot travels past the duck and rains down on someone. Shot doesn't go much beyond 100 yards. At 100 yards its basically lost all energy. So keep it real, getting arrested for assault with a deadly weapon or murder will put an end to your fishing for a long time.


I know the difference because when someone’s cussing and shooting at you at the same time it’s kind of obvious...do you duck hunt or are you ever around these types of situations wherever you are? 

These googans empty 6 shotguns and drop a duck or two if they are lucky...


----------



## MRichardson

I've never heard of a duck hunter trying to shoot someone around here. It probably happens as often as a fisherman trying to shoot someone.

I'm a duck hunter. If it makes you feel better, out in the marsh duck hunters hate other duck hunters far more than the occasional fisherman wandering thru their dekes or downrange.


----------



## commtrd

Fortunately deep south Laguna Madre I have not seen this kind of nonsense near as much with duck hunters. Those airboats are a total PITA at all times of the year. They just suck period. Saw one at Goose Island launch putting the PoS back on the trailer, he gunned that loud sob to run it up and looked around at everyone there defiantly like a spoiled brat to see if he managed to bug anyone (of course he did with that loud unmuffled engine and twin props on there damned thing was incredibly loud) and incredibly irritating. They ferry morons into the back lakes and they soak bait on the bottom, killing huge numbers of fish every time. They are evidently super proud of themselves for doing this. Disgusting. 

There is way too much lack of respect for the resources first and other fishermen second by most who use the waterways in Texas coastal waters. The commercial contingent (GUIDES) are unfortunately some of the very worst offenders especially the damned airboaters. The duck hunters suck too. I just go where they are not much as possible. Unfortunately cannot always run down to port Mansfield or the Arroyo every single trip, would be great if I could though. Would not go to PoC during duck hunting season.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

MRichardson said:


> I've never heard of a duck hunter trying to shoot someone around here. It probably happens as often as a fisherman trying to shoot someone.
> 
> I'm a duck hunter. If it makes you feel better, out in the marsh duck hunters hate other duck hunters far more than the occasional fisherman wandering thru their dekes or downrange.


Things seem to be quite a bit different between Florida and Texas.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

What's worse than the multiple trips ferrying hunters, is once their hunters are all out and they start burning ALL the marsh ponds to scare up birds. The only time I've actually wished death or serious injury on someone on the water was when a guide did that after I'd spent 30 minutes poling into an area. He waved at me going in and coming out like it was no big deal. 

Last weekend I fished out of Rockport with a buddy. We have a spot we really like because it's a fairly large body of very shallow water, and there's only two ways in. One in the back of the neighboring complex, and a very winding creek from the bay side. Usually have the place to ourselves, or there's one or two other poling skiffs in there. We had an amazing day Sunday. 40 fish to hand, all on fly and probably another 10 came unbuttoned. All morning there were two air boats back there just running around in circles. They stuck to the middle of the lake for the most part, but man they were annoying. There's probably 10 blinds in the main part of the lake covering maybe 800 acres of foot deep water. No idea what they were doing, other than maybe laying down GPS tracks so they can navigate in the dark. They've also cut themselves a straight shot channel right next to the creek because it's too tight for them to navigate. I'm sure it's just a matter of time before the creek starts silting up now.


----------



## MRichardson

Around Central FL, airboats go up and down the SJR all day, every day, joyriding mostly. Some are hunters but most are just joyriders. Then people say it doesn't affect the birds. there are few duck around now - too many other, protected, quiet places to go. I get why airboats are cool, but they are a disaster now that so many can get their hands on one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I’m sorry duck hunters but I can’t help but hate you. 
If you pole the back lakes and duck hunt some you probably feel me!


----------



## MRichardson

That's quite alright, smackdaddy.
We know how you feel. We hate ourselves.


----------

